# Cleaning Repti-carpet



## VonnieF (Dec 3, 2011)

I was wondering if you can use anything other than the specific reptile carpet cleaner to clean the reptile carpet.


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Googled this way before I came here. And found there are a couple of different things you can use. 

I believe that baby lotion is acceptable, just a small couple of drops is all you need.

When I have to clean mine. I wash it down with my baths shower head, and scrub any bits in the bath tub. Then I drain some of the water out, and leave it dry on its own.

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I find hoovering it really easy. Seems to come up a trat for me. Then just give it a good old rinse and scrub if it's a bit smelly


----------



## Ba55ca5e (Jul 16, 2011)

i rub off all the loose dirt then spray it with my normal reptile disinfectant. then give it a good rinse with boiling water. then leave to dry. seems to works for me


----------



## VonnieF (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## Dasha (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh I stick mine in the washing machine is that wrong?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

id use a flamethrower for the stuff. i still cant get my head around carpet for reptiles :whistling2:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

when i used it i washed it in the washing machine


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I wash my partner's leo's reptile carpet in the washing machine with Ecover gentle washing liquid. I hope that's not frowned upon?? :gasp:


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

I used the bucket i cleaned his sticks and dnalgy plants in...it has that F10 in it...Hope it doesnt rot the carpet!!!


----------



## ericmack459 (Sep 1, 2013)

Really helpful... Thanks


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Dasha said:


> Oh I stick mine in the washing machine is that wrong?


I wouldn't, a lot of reptiles have salmonella, I would expect their poo will be a big source of that, to wash a poo carpet in the same washing machine as tea towels, bath towels and clothes would be a risk, not sure how big a risk but not one I would take, when a spray down in the bath would probably get it just as clean.


----------

